

Ask HN: CPAN, npm, PyPi, rubygems, and... the shell? - txutxu

Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve a hobby project which I don&#x27;t know if it makes any sense.<p>Most people I talk with tell me I&#x27;m wrong, but I still use this project when I want to have some fun and relax coding.<p>Here is a working draft of where I want to go with this:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imagebin.org&#x2F;index.php?mode=image&amp;id=264198<p>I want to think how we could use github as a backend, for the public &quot;csan&quot; or whatever is the final name, even if the framework itself should work offline too, or from other &quot;repositories&quot;... &quot;spkg&quot; should take multiple sources... local trees, http trees, rsync, git origins, who know what...<p>By now it generates documentation from the comments (with markdown and a pre&#x2F;post parser) with a tool (sdoc) to query and display the &quot;doc-comments&quot; of a code base.<p>I want to add more &quot;development helpers&quot; to &quot;package-&gt;publish&quot; bash code.<p>The screenshot is from a clean draft, The real s::core now has many more modules :)<p>My question to HN is:<p>Should I continue with this project? or really nobody could use it as many people tells me?<p>There are many reasons I&#x27;ve hear...<p>&quot;Shell scripts are not modular&quot;
&quot;Writting portable shell is very hard&quot;
&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mywiki.wooledge.org&#x2F;BashWeaknesses&quot;
etc...
======
aaronz8
Just wanted to point out that you misspelled "comprehensive" in the
screenshot, in the header :)

~~~
txutxu
Oooops

Non native, and even worse, self teached. Sorry (and fixed in my local
gitolite).

